# anyone know wat success you have with embies frozen on day 2



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi im just getting a lil worried as im due to have fet end of feb with my 12 frosties i have , but getting worried about them thawing as they were frozen on day 2 due to me ohss , been trying to google it but cant really make much sense of it , my embies were good grade most of them , 4 cells to but now so scared the thawing will damage them !


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Vicki,

Just wanted to say hello.  I seem to be in a fairly similar situation to you.  I'm starting to down regulate on February 8th and have my baseline scan on Feb 25th.

I've very envious of the amount of embies that you, I have only 4 in the freezer and am obsessing about whether we will have anything to transfer, but at this stage it is in the hands of the gods!  I always knew that this process would be hard, but it's much more difficult than I ever imagined.  Doesn't it seem to take over your mind?  I find I'm always thinking about something to do with IVF/Fertility/Babies etc!!!

Hope 2009 is the year for us all.

Dee


----------



## nellbells (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi There,
I'm sure as with most things in fertility treatment a huge dollop of luck is involved but saying that from my experience you should be fine. We had 10 embies frozen at the same stage as you (day 2 four cells - all good grades either 1's or 2's). Our Clinic reports an 80% successfull thaw rate and so far we've thawed out four embies for 2 FETs and have lost none. Unfortunately both ended in BFNs but keeping our fingers crossed for the third time lucky. 
I think embies are stronger the earlier they are frozen so day 2's have a higher successful thaw rate compared to eg Blastocysts - they get more fragile the older they are.
Good luck!


----------



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

hi there.

12! good job! i only have 1 embryo left in freezer and so our whole chances lie with this little ice baby, (come on little ice baby, mummy and daddy love you already!).

nellbells is correct, better chance earlier frozen so day 2 is good.  cant say waht the success rate is but just wanna say, good luck!!


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

applecrumble i feel like such a fool for moaning  about my 12 when you only have 1 embie lets hope luck is on our side an ill pray for your lil embie too xxxxxxx good luck hun


----------



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

oh vikki! your not moaning at all!!!! its all relevant to us! 

and i know what you mean about always thinking about tx all the time. thats all i do!

good luck hun!


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

applecrumble  thanks hun ,when are you starting tx ??


----------



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

well im just waiting for my AF to arrive (think its on its way- stomach cramps are horrible) and then it will be when i next ovulate! so hopefully some time in next 3 weeks! thats if little ice baby wakes from s/his slumber. 

how about you?


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

i d reg on monday coming then wait for af should be around the 8th then 14 to17 days of progynova then cyclogest
i had accupunture today it was wicked loved it a actually feel alot calmer an   i know it was only my first go but sshe sed it takes affect straight away got my next one next thursday its well worth it


----------



## Clairexx (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

I could not just read and run . . . Good luck with FET's.

I am now 11 weeks pg following frozen transfer. I had 2  transfered that I chose to progress to day 5 Blastosys after thawing. . After the heart break of the fresh cycle day 3 transfer failing I thought it best to progress them as far as I could in the Lab before they were put back inside me. 1 had even started to hatch  I am sure that is the one I have hung on to.

Wishing you all the luck in the world.

Love C x x


----------



## Taxmin31 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey Folks

Good luck to all of you about to embark on FET. I have my first Day 21 appointment on the 19th Feb and , like you say, am already obsessing about it (might try accupuncture). I have 3 frozen embryos following our first IVF and ICSI round - wish I had more, but it only takes 1. 

I asked consultant about leaving to blast stage and he advised not to as it's not a natrual environment in the 'petri dish' and they may have a better chance inside me. He did say we could thaw and then leave them one day to develop and then transfer. I'll take his advice as he's the man who knows. 

Like a couple of you say - it's in the hands of God and luck so - lots of luck to you all!!

Em x


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi Vikki

I had 6 x 2 day old frozen embies which had been frozen in 2 batches of 3. My clinic said that they froze them like this as 2 out of 3 embies usually survive the thaw which would give me 2 chances at FET.  They defrosted the first batch of embies and one defrosted perfectly, and the other 2 lost 3 cells.  So they defrosted my 2nd batch to give us more of a choice of embies on day 3.  Out of the 2nd batch two defrosted perfectly and one looked pretty good (whatever that means).  On day 3 (Thursday of last week) they put back 2 perfect 7 cell embies.  So now I'm on my 2ww and test on 15 Feb.  I'm not too worried about losing a 2nd chance at FET as I found the FET medication worse than a fresh IVF cycle because my womb lining wouldn't thicken and I had to keep increasing my dose of progynova.  Fingers crossed I won't need that fresh cycle and my little frosties have snuggled in!

Good luck everyone with your thawing and I hope it's BFP's all round.

Tiggy xx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

tiggy hun good luck with your test    make sure you come back on here an let me know wat result you got   me im just waiting for af to arrive then off to have baseline xx  so i can start the progynova im going to be on 4 a day but got to insert them in my ladies garden gate   cos the doc sed it `s better this way as its more concentrated an gets to the area its needed


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks Vikki

I've got ages to wait till I test.  My clinic have got me testing 18 days past a 3 day transfer, which makes it 21 DPO (I'm sure you could've done the maths on that one yourself!).  It's really frustrating cos I feel I should be testing this Monday or Tuesday and I've got to wait until Sunday 15th.  I'll let you know how I get on.

I've never heard of putting progynova in your ladies garden gate.  I'm putting my cyclogest in there, there'd be no room for progynova too!  Will you have to do your cyclogest via the back door?  I hope AF arrives soon so you can get on with your tx.

   

Txx


----------

